# Les Luthiers



## SADACA

Amigos Argentinos que pasa que no veo nada sobre los humoristas mas notables que ha dado latinoamerica, hasta de chespirito hay un thread. Lo lanzo desde Venezuela, pais ultra admirador de esos genios. Y no se me pongan petulantes, pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar!!!

¡Quien empieza?
Mi favorita "Las hazañas de Don Rodrigo Diaz de Carreras las dramáticas aventuras en las que se vió envuelto y de como se desenvolvió"


----------



## alc112

Pez que lucha contra la corriente termina electrocutado
Nunca falta alguien que sobre
La inteligencia me persigue, pero yo soy más rápido


----------



## SADACA

Sin Embargo Le Gusto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alundra

Yo... que... sé...

Mastropiero, un genio...
Alundra. (me parto con ellos)


----------



## belén

SADACA said:
			
		

> Amigos Argentinos que pasa que no veo nada sobre los humoristas mas notables que ha dado latinoamerica, hasta de chespirito hay un thread. Lo lanzo desde Venezuela, pais ultra admirador de esos genios. Y no se me pongan petulantes, pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar!!!
> 
> ¡Quien empieza?
> Mi favorita "Las hazañas de Don Rodrigo Diaz de Carreras las dramáticas aventuras en las que se vió envuelto y de como se desenvolvió"



Para nada están olvidados en este foro. Basta hacer una búsqueda con "luthiers" y te aparecen muchísimas referencias.
He aquí un hilo sobre ellos.

Belén


----------



## María Wrocluvski

Pah... soy nueva en este foro y todavía no agarré demasiado la mecánica de cómo funciona.

Yo soy uruguaya... y como verán en mi nombre de usuario Les Luthiers es  realmente de las cosas que más disfruto.

Creo que sí... Don Rodrigo es de las genialidades más grandes de estos muchachos... en sí el espectáculo "Mastropiero que nunca" es de lo mejor que tienen.

Me gustan mucho también "Kathy, la reina del saloon", "Miss Lilly Higgins sings shimmy in Mississippi's spring", "Cartas de color", "Las majas del Bergantín", "Somos adolescentes mi pequeña", "El teorema de Thales"... en fin... creo que me pondría a mencionar casi todos las obras... son maravillosos!


----------



## SADACA

Es bueno que yá se haya hablado de ellos, pero yo tambien quisiera hablar así como muchos otros, no creo que la idea sea, ya ese tema está agotado, o alguien cree que si?
En realidad, te aprecio, te estimo.... baaastante!!!


----------



## Phryne

Comparto algunas perlitas de Les Luthiers. Perdonen las faltas ortográficas, los sitios no son de mi autoría. 


Muchas Gracias de Nada--El rey enamorado

Cantata del adelantado Don Rodrigo Díaz de Carreras

La bella y graciosa moza marchóse a lavar la ropa

Les Luthiers de la A a la Z

Visita a la Universidad de Wildstone

La payada de la vaca

Cartas de color (Yogurtu Mhge!)

Bueno, con esto tiene risas para rato! 

Saludos


----------



## belén

Ya, están muy bien, pero no olvidemos por favor que estamos en un foro de idiomas, discutimos sobre lengua y no vamos a convertir este hilo en una oda hacia Les Luthiers, que son maravillosos, pero a no ser que hablemos de como usan el idioma, del por qué de este giro idiomático o de esta palabra que no entendemos, una de dos, o lo hacemos en el foro de Cultura o en la web de "amigos de Les Luthiers"

Muchas gracias por vuestra comprensión...

Belén


----------



## SADACA

belen said:
			
		

> Ya, están muy bien, pero no olvidemos por favor que estamos en un foro de idiomas, discutimos sobre lengua y no vamos a convertir este hilo en una oda hacia Les Luthiers, que son maravillosos, pero a no ser que hablemos de como usan el idioma, del por qué de este giro idiomático o de esta palabra que no entendemos, una de dos, o lo hacemos en el foro de Cultura o en la web de "amigos de Les Luthiers"
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra comprensión...
> 
> Belén


 
Tienes razón Belén, por error inicié el thread en el foro equivocado y este cuadra perfectamente en el foro de Cultura, nadie quiere hacer una Oda a nada, simplemente creo que LL ha marcado un hito no solo en el humor sino también en la música y en la forma de ver, desde un punto de vista muy inteligente, la idiosincracia de los Latinoamericanos.
Con muchísima frecuencia vemos que simplemente el moderador mueve el hilo al foro correcto y aquí no ha pasado nada. 
Mis disculpas de nuevo por el involuntario error y a los foreros regañados por mi culpa

"Serenata no ODA!!!" LL

"Mi honra está en juego y de aquí no me muevo" LL


----------



## ITA

Qué lástima que no se sepa reconocer donde hay cultura,donde hay verdadera inteligencia un pecado.
Desde Buenos Aires Ita.


----------



## PGTX

Dios santo, estos hombres son verdaderos genios!! paráfrasis de "Pucho" es la siguiente: de la música seria... no se puede vivir.

En verdad que acá en Guatemala no son muy conocidos, yo tuve mi primer "encuentro en el restaurante" con LL en el 95, la primera obra que vi fue en un video (vídeo para mis amigos ibéricos) y fue nada menos que el "El Sendero de Warren Sánchez", qué genios que son!!

Bueno decía que en Guate casi nadie los conoce, diría yo que son por mucho, más que famosos en el sur del continente y en España, pero en Guatemala (y me atrevo a decir, Centroamérica) no son tan conocidos. Claro está que por esta razón nunca han visitado estos países.

Si estoy mal, alguien corríjame!


----------



## SADACA

Para una persona de 50 años (yo!  ) que ha disfrutado de LL desde los 11 o 12 años y escuchado y asistido a cada concierto que presentaron en Caracas desde los años 60, y que sigue disfrutando de sus primeras y últimas obras con el mismo deleite que la primera vez, creo que al menos les debo unas pocas palabras de reconocimiento.

Oir cada obra una y mil veces y descubrir en cada oportunidad un nuevo giro, una palabra que no habiamos notado, reconocer que "la bella y graciosa moza marchose a lavar la ropa, la mojó en el arroyuelo y cantando la lavó, la frotó sobre una piedra... la colgó de un Abedul" tenia un título originalmente inapropiado por su extensión, quedando al final este que si se adecua perfectamente a las exigencias de un titulo, breve, conciso y fácil de recordar

Escuchar una milonga, una bachata, un bolero, un blues, un arruyo Puneño, y que llegando Don Rodrigo a fundar Caracas (en pleno centro de Caracas que ya estaba fundada y él no la vio!!!) con un fondo de "seis por derecho" sin nada que envidiarle a nuestro mejor grupo de Folklore Culto, es un halago, una emocion y una sonorísima sonrisa de principio a fin.

Hay mucho que decir de LL por lo pronto basta saber, al menos para mí, que ya son HISTORIA en nuestra cultura, musical, humorística y de la prosa bien elaborada, con respeto y apego a nuestro idioma sin vulgaridades para el chiste fácil. 
Seguimos comentando... Larga vida a LL

Esto si como que fue una ODA!

Nota: Para los mas Interesados, ademas de la obra grabada en audio y video, existe un libro publicado por el Colombiano Daniel Samper Pizano que reune toda la historia, biografias, letras, conocidas e inéditas, "LL de la L a la S" y algunos otros que pueden ver en este link http://www.lesluthiers.org/listado.php?modo=Libros


----------



## Kaia

Se lo merecen SADACA.  Realmente son cómicos que hacen humor con cultura.  Da gusto asistir al teatro a escucharlos y verlos.  Y de paso aprender con ellos.


----------



## PGTX

Dichosos ustedes hermanos sudamericanos que han tenido la oportunidad de verlos en vivo!!

Ojala yo tenga la fortuna de poder viajar para verlos

_______________________________________________________________
"Tengo pichi pichi" Les Luthiers


----------



## SADACA

JAJAJAJAJAJA

Apurate porque se nos están poniendo Viejiiiiiitos!!!


----------



## ITA

En unos meses darán un espectáculo acá en Buenos Aires,un plecer verlos nuevamente!


----------



## SADACA

ITA said:
			
		

> En unos meses darán un espectáculo acá en Buenos Aires,un plecer verlos nuevamente!


 
ACHICORIA!!!!

Aquí tambien los esperamos!! Son grandes amigos de este país que siempre los ha recibido con gran admiración. Que disfrutes!!


----------



## PGTX

La verdad sí, ya se están poniendo viejitos y ojala Dios nos los deje para bastante rato!!


----------



## SADACA

PGTX said:
			
		

> La verdad sí, ya se están poniendo viejitos y ojala Dios nos los deje para bastante rato!!


 
De todos modos no dejes de adquirir "en la puerta del auditorio" (Warren Sánchez) todos los videos y grabaciones (muchas fueron creadas exclusivamente para audio, no se presentaron nunca en vivo) creo que practicamente toda su obra se puede conseguir, tienes que asegurarte de que los videos(si te los consiguen en Argentina o Brasil) estén en el sistema NTSC y no el PAL que se utiliza en Brasil y Argentina y no es compatible con los demás paises.
Y recuerda que "por talar los bosques para hacer guitarras ya no se consigue madera para hacer guitarras"


----------



## ITA

Por diossss!!! no olvidemos "La Tanda" (flor de relosssssss)


----------



## SADACA

ITA said:
			
		

> Por diossss!!! no olvidemos "La Tanda" (flor de relosssssss)


 
JAJAJAJA el nuevo Shakere per la Minorie?
No olvides comprar el tuyo con el segundero en forma de gusanito!!!!

Sabias que ya salió el Nuevo Nopol con sabor a fibras de Carbono Poliuretanizado?
Me acabas de crear una duda dicen Flor o Flol de relosssssssss?

Recuerdo aquella noche en que la dejé
Pero no me acuerdo adonde la dejé....

Chancho Limpio nunca engorda!!
Y si el hombre de la bolsa no se quiere comer la sopa?

Vamos Ita, esto se pone bueno!!! No dejaras que un Venezolano te apabulle con LL!


----------



## ITA

SADACA said:
			
		

> JAJAJAJA el nuevo Shakere per la Minorie?
> No olvides comprar el tuyo con el segundero en forma de gusanito!!!!
> 
> Sabias que ya salió el Nuevo Nopol con sabor a fibras de Carbono Poliuretanizado?
> Me acabas de crear una duda dicen Flor o Flol de relosssssssss?
> 
> Recuerdo aquella noche en que la dejé
> Pero no me acuerdo adonde la dejé....
> 
> Chancho Limpio nunca engorda!!
> Y si el hombre de la bolsa no se quiere comer la sopa?
> 
> Vamos Ita, esto se pone bueno!!! No dejaras que un Venezolano te apabulle con LL!



Jamássssssssssss che recibí carta de Ganga Unge!!!!


----------



## PGTX

Ita, con todo respeto, que yo sepa Ganga Nghé nunca escribió carta, solo su hermano Obtuso y su sobrino Yogurtu Nghé intercambiaron correspondencia!!


----------



## ITA

Es que yo tengo mucha confianza con ella "éramos una verdadera ganga"


----------



## PGTX

Ya te caché!

Muy buena


----------



## SADACA

ITA said:
			
		

> Es que yo tengo mucha confianza con ella "éramos una verdadera ganga"


 
Es cierto, la pícara de Gangha también se marchó a USA al enterarse de la profunda depresión de Sir Archibald Bradley y el suicidio colectivo de la tribu Obembe. Se llevó con ella a la esposa del jefe Afhogutu a quien desde entonces le importa un bledo la escasez de rinocerontes.
Dispuesta ahora si definitivamente a cambiar de vida, se encerró en aquel antiguo convento de Carmelitas desde donde pudo reclutar a las Majas del Bergantin, a las bastoneras de la Universidad de Wildstone y alguna que otra duquesa, su hija y nieta.
El convento de  las carmelitas cambio su nombre por CARAMELITAS CONVENTION Center y es muy concurrido por los parroquianos del lugar.
Los que lo conocen están de acuerdo en que aquello es una verdadera Ghanga


----------



## J_CR

Yo tambien soy un gran admirador de ellos, son realmente geniales.
 Se me ocurre una idea, que les parece si hacemos una especie de trivia a ver que tanto conocemos, por supuesto si esto no rompe alguna regla del foro, ahi cualquier cosa me avisan. Gracias.

Por ahora se me ocurre un par : 

En La Hora de la nostalgia cuales son los nombres de las mujeres que se mencionan fueron pareja de Jose Duval ?

En la misma obra con quien se tomo Jose Duval un "copetin" ?

No se vale buscar los textos en internet por supuesto !


----------



## ITA

SADACA said:
			
		

> Es cierto, la pícara de Gangha también se marchó a USA al enterarse de la profunda depresión de Sir Archibald Bradley y el suicidio colectivo de la tribu Obembe. Se llevó con ella a la esposa del jefe Afhogutu a quien desde entonces le importa un bledo la escasez de rinocerontes.
> Dispuesta ahora si definitivamente a cambiar de vida, se encerró en aquel antiguo convento de Carmelitas desde donde pudo reclutar a las Majas del Bergantin, a las bastoneras de la Universidad de Wildstone y alguna que otra duquesa, su hija y nieta.
> El convento de  las carmelitas cambio su nombre por CARAMELITAS CONVENTION Center y es muy concurrido por los parroquianos del lugar.
> Los que lo conocen están de acuerdo en que aquello es una verdadera Ghanga



Señor SADACA:CHAPEAU !


----------



## Ana Raquel

Son geniales, impresionantes músicos, imaginativos, lo tienen todo.

¿Recordáis cuál es el título de la obra donde hacen una parodia de Cristóbal Colón?


----------



## Tochi

Esa es buenisima la "Cantata del adelantado Rodrigo Díaz de Carreras, de sus hazañas en tierra de Indias, de los singulares acontecimientos en que se vio envuelto y de cómo se desenvolvió". Como siempre solo leer el titulo hace gracia.


----------



## PGTX

De esa solo he leído el título, pero aú no la he visto.

Me imagino que ha de ser un "mate" de risa


----------



## SADACA

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Son geniales, impresionantes músicos, imaginativos, lo tienen todo.
> 
> ¿Recordáis cuál es el título de la obra donde hacen una parodia de Cristóbal Colón?


 
CANTATA DEL ADELANTADO DON RODRIGO DÍAZ DE CARRERAS, DE SUS HAZAÑAS EN TIERRA DE INDIAS, DE LOS SINGULARES ACONTECIMIENTOS EN LOS QUE SE VIO ENVUELTO Y DE COMO SE DESENVOLVIÓ

para mí es posiblemente la obra mejor lograda y mas completa de LL. no te la pierdas por nada del mundo, incluso solo el audio es suficiente para morirse de la risa e impresionarse con la musica.


----------



## SADACA

ITA said:
			
		

> Señor SADACA:CHAPEAU !


 
JAJAJAJAJAJA QUE SUSTO!!!

Gracias a Dios que nuestro diccionario me dio rápidamente el significado de CHAPEAU!! por un momento pensé que había hecho algo malo

Y gracias a tí por tan especial comentario, sigue aquí que está muy divertido.
Mis respetos a tu pais por haber dado algunas de las cosas que mas he admirado:
Su selección de Futbol (incluso a Maradona a pesar de todo)
Les Luthiers
Mafalda
Facundo Cabral
La madre de mis hijos (que fue "concebida en Bariloche")
El Tango
Sus espectaculares mujeres


----------



## belén

Me da mucha pena tener que repetir lo que ya dije en el hilo número 9, pero ahí va de nuevo:



> Ya, están muy bien, pero no olvidemos por favor que estamos en un foro de idiomas, discutimos sobre lengua y no vamos a convertir este hilo en una oda hacia Les Luthiers, que son maravillosos, pero a no ser que hablemos de como usan el idioma, del por qué de este giro idiomático o de esta palabra que no entendemos, una de dos, o lo hacemos en el foro de Cultura o en la web de "amigos de Les Luthiers"
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra comprensión...
> 
> Belén



Ahora cierro el hilo, en vista del éxito de mi post 9. 

Belén


----------

